# Sibling name to go with Oliver



## tinkerbelle93

Currently 30 weeks pregnant with a yellow bump and stuck on names! 

Obviously we have a fair bit of time, but by this point with my DS we had his first and middle name firmly picked so it feels a bit strange being so unsure. 

Our son is called Oliver and I want something that goes well and makes a nice sibling set. 

Boys names we are considering: 

George 

Oscar (this was a favourite last pregnancy. I love it but so many people in RL put me off it, everyone seemed so negative about it.) 

Freddie (DH likes this but thinks we would need to put Frederick on the birth certificate as 'proper' name but I prefer just Freddie)

Henry 


Girls: 

Abigail 
Georgia 
Alice 
Amelie (DHs favourite, but does it clash a bit with Oliver as it is French?) 
Isabella 
Daisy (my favourite, but DH says it's too little girly and wouldn't suit a grown up well?)

Any opinions and suggestions welcome x


----------



## LoraLoo

I thought of Isaac but George goes well.
Biased but love alice, and Abigail


----------



## pippi_89

We definitely have the same taste in names :thumbup:
We've used Isabella, Amelia and Oliver. This one will be Eleanor.
Our lists were:

Benjamin
Daniel
Christopher
Isaac
Dominic
(I love George too but it's my brother's name, so we couldn't use it)

Eleanor
Abigail
Alice
Elizabeth
Florence
(We talked about Daisy but our surname is Dukes so maybe not.... :haha:)


----------



## Boo44

We have a Freddie - we ummed and ahhed over it all through pregnancy because we both loved Freddie but OH is very traditional and said he'd need the proper version of Frederick on a birth certificate and I couldn't imagine it! But when I was about 38 weeks I suddenly thought actually Frederick is a nice strong name and I love Freddie so much it seemed like a nice compromise. So we went with Frederick Paul but he just gets Freddie. I think it goes lovely with Oliver too 

We obv have similar taste as my list includes Henry and George for this one - both are lovely with Oliver too

I'm not keen on Oscar because of Pistorius but that is probably a really ridiculous reason not to like a name!!

Girls - Amelie sounds pretty with Oliver I think. The French thing and being close to Oliver is probably not a very obvious thing I think it would be fine

My favourite is Isabella -'love that

We liked Daisy for our eldest. Tbh I like all your names haha


----------



## jessiebella86

Henry is my boys name so that has my vote. Goes lovely with Oliver.
Also think jack is nice too xx


----------



## Buffyx

Love Abigail & Alice!

How about:
Henry
Leo
Jude
Harry
Finley
Luca


----------



## MUMOF5

I was going to say Jack too, think it goes really well with Oliver &#128077;&#127995;. I also think Amelie sounds lovely with Oliver x


----------



## Em260

I love Henry and Amelie. All of your other names we great too!


----------



## chelsealynnb

I know a little Oliver, he has a brother named Owen


----------



## staralfur

I have an Abigail who would have been an Oliver if she was a boy (and we'd use it if we had a boy in the future), so I definitely like those two together! 

I like Oscar and Henry for a boy. :)


----------



## hanni

The first name I thought of to go with Oliver was Joseph.


----------



## corgankidd

I love Oscar! I really wanted to name my son that but I made the mistake of telling some people my name choices and they had to give me their rude opinions :(
So I ended up naming him the nickname for oscar - Ozzy, lol. So I kind of got my way in the end :)

For the girl name my favorite is Alice!


----------



## corgankidd

Forgot to add my best friends son is Oliver and her daughter is Athena. I think the names go great together.


----------



## Starlight32

I like Henry and Alice the best from the lists! Both go well with Oliver.


----------

